# Fake SSL Zertifikat bei IIS?



## Mik3e (18. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

Weiß jemand ob es möglich ist, auf einem IIS ein "fake"-SSL Zertifikat zu installieren? Nachdem es sich dabei um eine reine Entwicklungsmaschine handelt, brauche ich kein offizielles Zertifikat. Mit der Fehlermeldung im Browser kann ich leben.

Wichtig ist, dass auch das SSL Protokoll unterstützt wird (https://...).
Beim Apache geht das, beim IIS hab ich leider keine Ahnung.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

Danke & LG
Mike


----------



## michel_tr (18. Oktober 2005)

Klar geht das. Einfach mit openssl ein Zertifikat erstellen, und in IIS einbinden.

  Das Zertifikat erstellst du genau so wie für einen Apachen.

  Aber wie man es in IIS einbindet, musst du hier  http://www.dylanbeattie.net/docs/openssl_iis_ssl_howto.html nachlesen. Mit IIS habe ich nämlich so gut wie keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Mik3e (18. Oktober 2005)

Toll, danke..
Hat Du noch ein paar nähere Infos zur Zertifikatserstellung mit openssl für mich? Die SSL Zertifikate auf den Apachen richtet immer mein Kollege ein (daher weiß ich, dass das funktioniert). Ich selbst komme eher aus der Programmierer-Ecke und habe mich damit noch nicht wirklich oft beschäftigt 

Danke & Ciao,
Mike


----------



## gorim (18. Oktober 2005)

Das bietet MS selber an, s. unter SelfSSL

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;840671

bis dann
gorim


----------

